# Where do you think would be the best area/mountain to relocate near?



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

My friend's brother is your age, he now lives "next" to Durango (up a hill a ways). He is a nursing home administrator. Most of the time to party or see friends he goes to Denver, which isn't all that far. 

I myself am hoping to score an internship this summer in Montana or Wyoming. If I like it I may move there eventually. For me the main attraction is fewer people. I don't like cities or crowds. It really depends on what you want. Or in my case *don't* want.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Portland, Seattle or Vancouver BC...Bham is more of a family type, lots of outdoors stuff...but kind reclusive and hard to meet singles and town rolls up early.


----------



## Dr_Funkenberry (Oct 20, 2013)

KansasNoob said:


> My friend's brother is your age, he now lives "next" to Durango (up a hill a ways). He is a nursing home administrator. Most of the time to party or see friends he goes to Denver, which isn't all that far.
> 
> I myself am hoping to score an internship this summer in Montana or Wyoming. If I like it I may move there eventually. For me the main attraction is fewer people. I don't like cities or crowds. It really depends on what you want. Or in my case *don't* want.


Yeah I left the city for the same reason. I couldn't take it any more. I felt trapped in the city and hated how crowded it was and how distant the people are (impersonal?). I don't want to live my life walking around a city where everyone has headphones in and stares at he pavement as they meander by. My favorite part of being in a rural area now is that people actually make eye contact, smile, and speak as you pass by them. It's a very pleasant change. And I fucking LOVE not having to deal with Boston traffic everyday. 

...sounds like you and I are on the same page. I just need to do more research. There are so many options out there and I really don't want to make the wrong choice and end up having to move again in a year or two. I'd like to settle in to a place for a while and set up a nice social scene. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I've moved abit and fwiw, it takes abt 2 years to get the lay of the land, connections and feeling like part of the community.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im a nurse and raised a family in the city until our girls graduated highschool. My son is 13getting now. We moved to vail when he was 10/11. There are a few good areas to live and work.in the medical field. Key for me was making a decent wage, having work near home and near the mountain, not living in the city. 

Colorado has great length of season. The wages in the.mtns are decent in most places, amazing in vail. You can ride year eound if you work fpr.it in august/September. People in the area of eagle/summit are not hardcore homesteaders.

Portland area is nice, namely mt hood villages area. You are still 30-45 minutes from the closest hospital and 15 from the hill. Wages good, housing reasonable. People in portlad can be strange. Rural areas they can be deliverance like... but nice.

Reno/Tahoe os alright but fn crowded.

The only.places i have been to and consoder a decent spot aside from.here are Truckee, Jackson, park city and mt hood villages area.

If you decide CO feel free to pm me what youthe do and I can give you info for my hospital.


----------



## Dr_Funkenberry (Oct 20, 2013)

Argo said:


> Im a nurse and raised a family in the city until our girls graduated highschool. My son is 13getting now. We moved to vail when he was 10/11. There are a few good areas to live and work.in the medical field. Key for me was making a decent wage, having work near home and near the mountain, not living in the city.
> 
> Colorado has great length of season. The wages in the.mtns are decent in most places, amazing in vail. You can ride year eound if you work fpr.it in august/September. People in the area of eagle/summit are not hardcore homesteaders.
> 
> ...


I'm actually a nurse as well. I tried to get out to CO last year but had a hard time finding a job due to inexperience. So instead I worked in Boston for a bit then got a job at Dartmouth-Hitchcock. I figure after another year working here I should have a pretty beefed up resume to give CO another shot. 

I'm leaning to CO because I am already licensed out there and have a friend in Boulder. I don't want to be in a big city though and want to be as close to the mountain as possible. Are the hospitals in Vail close to the mountain? What about other hospitals? Like I said, I want to be as close as possible. 

What about the social atmosphere? I'm a 27 and single. Wouldn't know anyone moving out there so would like to be in a friendly place with people my age. I'm a social person so meeting people isn't really an issue....It's just meeting the right people that can be tough. 

Anyway, thanks for the reply. I'll be here in VT/NH for this season and will start to plan the move as next summer comes around. If the offer is still there I'd love to PM you and pick your brain a bit. By then I should have done my research and will be able to ask more specific questions.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The hospital in vail is literally at the base of the mtn. I ride all day and walk 150 yards from the base of the lift to work. 

There is a hospital near breck called, st Anthony's. 

Park city UT has a hospital in town.
Jackson away has a hospital in town. 
Durango CO has a hospital in town.
Aspen has a hospital in town
Reno has numberous hospitals and is 30 minutes to North Star on I80.
Anchorage AK has hospitals and boarding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Pretty much all there is out here is 20/30 something's that are living life.... Very few kids, at least in vail proper. Lotta "socializing" going on.....


----------



## Dr_Funkenberry (Oct 20, 2013)

Argo said:


> Pretty much all there is out here is 20/30 something's that are living life.... Very few kids, at least in vail proper. Lotta "socializing" going on.....


Damn it. I wish I could get there now. Sounds exactly like what I'm looking for. 

Do you happen to know the hospitals staffing situation? Are they looking for nurses. I'll do some research myself of course but it'd be nice to hear from an insider.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What's your specialty area, if any?


----------



## Dr_Funkenberry (Oct 20, 2013)

Argo said:


> What's your specialty area, if any?


I worked in inpatient Psychiatry for two years, both adult and geriatric, and I currently work on a Med/Surg unit. Not specialized. It's a very eclectic unit though so I see a wide variety of diagnoses. I just haven't worked there long yet (hence waiting for next year). I left Psych in order to make myself more marketable so that I can travel a bit more freely and find the place I want to make my home without being pigeon holed. 

I'm also a veteran which has been quite helpful with getting job interviews. I interview well and have basically been offered every job I've ever interviewed for but the last time I tried to get into a hospital in CO I didn't get a single response. I'm not sure if it had anything to do with me being out of state or just inexperience. I only had about a year of Psych under my belt at the time so I imagine that wasn't enough to make my resume pop.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Do all you can for marketability. Acls, pals, tncc.... 

They post jobs for seasonals in quantity around now. Seasonal PCU is where you would probably get in. Work November-May. Seasonal housing. Then you can know if you like it without obligation.


----------



## Dr_Funkenberry (Oct 20, 2013)

thanks for the tip. I will look into that. A quick search on vail valley medical center only shows 4 open positions. 1 in OB and 1 in Ortho. The other two are masters level education. Either way, I'll keep plugging away and will keep an eye out for something in my range. Thanks again.


----------

